# Knicks Vs. Sixers



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Not doing anyhing major cause I can only be on the computer for a few seconds. Big game tonight, win is needed. We can discuss all game matters in this thread. Lets go knicks.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Duhon?...WTF*

What is wrong with him? I am starting to think alcohol problems. He has a history of hard partying going back to his Duke days. His turnovers have nothing to do with injuries or fatigue. He is just making mistakes that defy explanation. Four in the first period so far.....Qrich pished off.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Pathetic effort*

7 points with less than 4 left in the first. Playing like a bunch of babies. Why put Gallo in if he isn't going to touch the damn ball? Shameful effort.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*29-11 end of first*

They should be mad but they aren't.....or at least they are showing no intensity.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Dog what is going on? This is unreal.........


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I dont know whats going on........turnovers everywhere..........wtf........


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*This why I'm not a huge fan of Nate starting...*

He simply doesn't raise the level of the team and does not show leadership unless he has really got it going. This team needs a leader in the worst way.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Chandler only player that isnt making me vomit so far.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Chandler with the huge block....*

Will and Hughes (yeah I said it) trying to turn this around...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

We miss the most layups on the NBA hands down. I lost count of how many chip-ins we have missed so far.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

What has happened with Duhon? Something is off, I have no clue what it is....


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I remember a game against Washington...*

several years ago. Started just like this and VG pulled all 5 guys and went to the bench. We ended up winning. If they don't bust their arse, sit them on it.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Hughes + Candler kept us in the game so far.

Does gallo ever miss a jumper lol?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks go into fourth only down by 6 after such a bad first half. No moral victories this game though. It a win or nothing.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Only people that have had a worse game....*

than Duhon are the striped shirts.....oh man. That is some stinky crap.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

The refs are having no problem blowing the wistle against the knicks geez.......


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Watch Nate....*

Guy is a dynamo BUT when he gets in one of these mind sets he is always looking to score. That leaves everybody else just standing around. Turning Gallo into a spot up shooter who never gets the ball is bad ball.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This team is so dumb it pisses me off........


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Al Harrington is a choke artist. Another bad bad game.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Al harrington should not be in the game when you get under 5 mintues. We lose again. Our defense is so horrid its scary. Did we get more then one stop in the whole fourth? I dont know what to say anymore.

And as I type this, when they are down by 7 with 25 second left they go for a two intead of a three........wow just wow...........


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks=can never be the 76ers, shoot NY teams in general can't never seem to beat a Philly team, see the Mets and last year's Giants.


----------

